# How do you show arabians?



## Arab123 (Jun 25, 2009)

hello! I am new here I just made my account. I have an arabian gelding. He is 22 years old. He is a polish and his name is JJ Classic Style. I love him so much!!!! We bought him a saddle barn and got on the internet and found out he has won MANY drasasge things and western pleaser. We paid $800 for him. I was wondering how do you get him collected? I really need help in halter how do you show an arab? Any tip will help! Thanks Arab123


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't have answers to your questions, but welcome to the forum


----------

